# Itchy groin with discolouration?



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Woof has been chewing and licking as his groin for a few weeks now. I had it marked down as contact allergy as he seemed to be more irritated when he'd been outside laying the grass for long periods of time. Anyways I clipped down the hair, and put some all natural, holistic cream I have for my eczema on it and he settled. He seemed to be less irritated. Today I quickly clipped him again and had a good look, the skin is discolored and he has a few scabs (which I assume are from chewing). I doubt it's fleas, the other two dogs aren't itchy at all and I saw nothing crawling, he's only itchy in his groin. I just washed that area with a natural, hypo shampoo and towel dried. Any ideas?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My first reaction to the title of your post was...."Yeah, can't help you with that!!!" LOL

Discoloration is normal when dogs chew on themselves. Skin turns darker, almost grey depending on how much they do it. Definitely sounds like something is irritating him. Has anything changed recently?


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Try wiping him down with ACV and water every time he comes in from outside. See if that helps. Keep an eye on him and make sure he isn't laying in ant piles.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

lol

He's got little bits of brown spots as well in some areas, almost like dirt/wax. You cans ee some in that second picture.The scrub got rid of most of it. I keep thinking fleas but I'm certain its not. Nothing seen, the water wasn't discolored, and the other two dogs aren't itchy at all. When our lab mix had them he was just about out of his mind with chewing, he created two spots that were bald and never grew back properly. This doesn't mimick that at all.

Nothing has changed really dramatically. Fall is here and its cooler, frost in the mornings. We were almost done a bag of Fromm Beef Frittata when it started and are now on a bag of Acana Chicken and Burbank Potato. We do half raw, half kibble. His coat is starting to grow back in after I clipped him down shorter then in the past. I wondered if that could be making him a little itchy? My reaction was to limit his time out laying on lawn, clip away the hair, wash the area every 4 days, towel dry only and find a cream to put on him as the cream I have been using is very greasy and almost gone now. Maybe pick up a bottle of tea tree oil and aloe to spray to help calm the skin?


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Liz advised me to use Coconut Oil on Ecko a few times. That and the tea tree oil would probably make a great lotion. Plus, if he eats it, it would only help.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Where would I find ACV or coconut oil? I'm very limited to what I can get here. The pet store has an all natural spray with very limited ingridents, water, aloe, tea tree oil.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I've found both at grocery stores/drug stores. I'm not sure what type of stores are out that way but here in St. John's it is no problem to find.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

There's a Dominion and a Sobeys here. No Shoppers Drug Mart but there are other small locally owned drug stores.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Health food stores, vitamin shops, places like that for Coconut Oil. Some grocery stores may have it, or drug stores.
ACV-Apple Cider Vinegar, any grocery store. Usually in the baking isle.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> My first reaction to the title of your post was...."Yeah, can't help you with that!!!" LOL


I was thinking "Sounds like a personal problem!" LOL!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looking at the pictures it looks like a mild case of dermititis. Usually they clear up pretty quickly if you keep the area clean and keep the dog from licking/bothering at it with an eliz collar.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Haven't been able to find coconut oil anywhere... in reguards to the acv is there one I should be looking for or just as long as its acv? So far so good today but he hasn't been able to lay down in the grass since his scrub yesterday. There has been some mild chewing a few times.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Just find the most natural AVC available. Vinegar is pretty basic, (no pun intended) so it shouldn't be too important about what brand, as long as it's Apple Cider. 
Coconut Oil Try specialty food shops, or organic groceries and gourmet food places. The internet is my favorite place to shop, but I don't know who ships where.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Make sure the ACV has the "mother" in it or it's mostly useless. A lot of folks like to use Braggs brand because it's usually pretty easy to find. You can also order it online.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

So his groin has gotten better. But now he's itchy everywhere else! I've kept his groin clean and clipped and that seemed to help. I'm starting to wonder if his itching is due to his coat growing back after he was clipped. It's really starting to come back in now. It's quite annoying and I'm sure it's annoying to him as well. He is always at himself lately. But his skin everywhere else is nice and healthly looking.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That could be as ive seen that happen many times. Why was he shaved?


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Ugh I just found a toonie sized raw spot on his stomach. I just looked him over this morning first thing, he must have done it after. Not bleeding to bad, more watery clear fluid.

The first time he was clipped I was away at school so my parents were watching the dogs. They couldn't/wouldn't keep up with brushing him and every time I came home for a few days I had to sit and brush out mats so I clipped him. Said I'd never do it again, didn't want to in the first place but it was better for him and me at the time. Grew back fine, no itching, no issues. Second time, dad found out he had allergies to the dogs, other people were complaning of his hair (he sheds less then the other two but far more noticeable I suppose due to the length and color) and I was wanting to try a lion clip. So he was clipped down again, shorter this time. He's scratching his neck as well though and I didn't clip there. I don't know what to do, I feel like it's my fault. I should have stuck to my guns and never clipped him the second time. I really can't see it being anything else, no sign of fleas, the others aren't itching, he's not around cleaners, no change in diet it's the usual raw/rotation of kibble. The grass is pretty much dead around the house now, it's mostly mud/dirt for the most part.

I dread a vet visit, I'm afraid they'll want him to take some kind of steriod. But I can't let him go on like this.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

No new spots. I went out and picked up some Benedryl, seems to help a bit but still some itching going on. I was told to give him half of a 25mg pill, it did nothing and after several hours I finally gave him the other half. Seemed to calm down then. This morning I gave him a full pill and so far he's doing well, limited itching. Is a full 25mg pill too much for him? He's around 40-45lbs.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

a full pill should not be a problem at all. I give Murphy a 25mg pill and he's like 21 lbs. I've given Abbie two before and she's like 41lbs...


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Woof was 41lbs last time he was weight 1 - 2 years ago. I was worried it might be too much but 1/2 wasn't doing a thing. How often do you give it? every 6 hours or so?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I just did it twice a day if needed.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

My vet told me benadryl was 1mg per 1lb of weight?? so then that would be like 1 1/2 tablets?


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks like a vet call tomorrow. Even with the Benedryl he's still itching, not as bad but still quite a bit. We've also been finding lumps on him add to that his pain episodes having been getting more and more frequent. I don't know what's going on and vets in the past haven't been able to even come up with even an idea of what these pain episodes could be but something just isn't right. He's not himself at all.  I worry about the vet visit though what if she wants him on prednisone or something? I don't want to put him on a drug with side effects like that but if it means he can finally have his torture ended I think I would. Poor Woofy...


----------

